# The Budding Photog - My Daughter's First Pics



## JonK (May 3, 2006)

Took my 11 yr' old shooting with me last weekend. 

It was her first shoot with the SLR. I basically set the controls and left the compos up to her.

These are a few she came up with...._no cropping_ here; jus a bit of levels/contrast adjustment.

Hope you like em 

1 -






2 -





3 -





4 -





5 -





6 -





that's her in the window of pic #2 here : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48693


----------



## Randog (May 3, 2006)

Wow! These are great!!!!! I like them all but 2, 3 and 6 are my fave's. You&#8217;re teaching her well she has an eye like her dad! 
Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## dYsfunctionaL (May 3, 2006)

she takes better pics than i do! haha, nice job


----------



## LaFoto (May 4, 2006)

She has seen lots of your photos before, hasn't she?
I see your style in her approach .
Very good teacher --- very good student! I can see that!
Should I let my 13 year old use my DSLR? :scratch:
Dunno.......................!?


----------



## Peanuts (May 4, 2006)

She most definitely has the eye for photography! I do believe it is time to starting planning for the 12th birthday list. #s 2,4 and 6 are my favourites of the bunch.


----------



## JonK (May 4, 2006)

Thanks you guys  I'll have her take a look at this thread today....and lafoto...let her use it! I even let my 7 yr. shoot with my Rebel XT


----------



## Chiller (May 4, 2006)

Wow...you taught her well Jon.  Excellent work on these. 
  When are  you gonna teach her the tilt?


----------



## Arch (May 4, 2006)

she's done a great job jon.... some of her dads traits showing through.... the treelines.... the tilts!.... she's gonna be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2006)

Oh my, she really does have an eye for photography, doesn't she?  You musta been so proud when you saw her pictures!  Great job!  (I remember the shots I took when I was 11 ... little tiny people in the very centre of the photo.)


----------



## terri (May 4, 2006)

Wonderful work!  She already has a very good eye for composition. 

I hope she sticks with it! :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (May 4, 2006)

thanks all 

ah the tilt...yes...well....these things take time  all in good time...first she must master the basics then I will let her in on the secrets of my success 
 riiiiight...what a load of hooey! looks like she's doin jus fine on her own


----------



## Mansi (May 5, 2006)

oh boy! shes done brilliant for her first time out shooting!    
they're all really good... can already see her working that 'tilt' 
good job girlie


----------



## WNK (May 5, 2006)

Very nice!  I'm impressed


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2006)

It's both amusing and entertaining to see an 11yo take pictures which put many adults to shame!! Good genes Jon - tell her they're really very good indeed, for an accomplished photographer, let alone a beginner!

Rob


----------



## danalec99 (May 5, 2006)

:hail:


----------



## photogoddess (May 5, 2006)

Looks like she's got some natural talent. #3 is stunning. Tell her to keep up the good work and keep practicing. I'm sure she'll keep blowing you (and us) away as she learns more. :thumbsup:


----------



## photo gal (May 5, 2006)

Wow Jon she did an excellent job......Looks like you have another photographer in the family!!!!  : )


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2006)

Excellent stuff! Make sure she knows we all love the work!


----------



## DestinDave (May 6, 2006)

Looks like this apple fell right next to the tree!  Pass along my kudos Jon.  You must be proud...


----------



## JonK (May 6, 2006)

wow! thanks to everybody...natalie has seen the thread and says thanks to all


----------



## RoRoCo (May 6, 2006)

Very nice.  She has a good eye already.  Can't wait to see more pics.

Beware though photography can be an expensive additiction...and you may have to soon support your and her habit... Lets hope she stays a Cannon fan 

RoRo


----------



## JonK (May 7, 2006)

this is Natalie responding:

thanks so much for all the great compliments! it was really fun taking all those pics!


----------



## papito (May 7, 2006)

Hi i'm 25. I've had my Rebel XT a few weeks and have just started off with photography. Been trying to persuade my gf to try her hand at this camera. Your pics are just great and I will be showing them to her too. Your flower just rox. :thumbup: Can I ask what lens you are using? Thanks


----------



## JonK (May 8, 2006)

these were shot by my daughter with my Rebel XT and Canon EF 17-40L  zoom
thanks for looking


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 9, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> It's both amusing and entertaining to see an 11yo take pictures which put many adults to shame!! Good genes Jon - tell her they're really very good indeed, for an accomplished photographer, let alone a beginner!
> 
> Rob



well said Rob.. I agree!


----------



## Karalee (May 10, 2006)

Watch your camera, there may be some competition dad 

Looks like she got your photo genes


----------



## JonK (May 10, 2006)

thanks ray and karalee


----------



## srini (May 10, 2006)

Very nice pictures, well composed... Srini RR


----------

